# wholegrain v. wholemeal and white with seeds



## Monica (Mar 7, 2011)

People on this forum said that wholemeal is just as bad as white. We should be eating wholegrain.

I was just wondering about white with grains and seeds in it. Is that just as bad?


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi monica.

As i understand it, bread with seeds or wholegrains is the best, whether it's baked in or on the crust, or both. The presence of the seeds/grains will slow down digestion because the hard grains/seeds take more to break down.

Wholemeal, I think, is the whole of the wheatgerm, including the husk, ground up and thrown into the mix. So you get more of the fibre but it's presented in a way that is quickly digested. 

I think. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

White bread is made with highly refined flour, so the seeds etc. might help a bit, but it would still hit the BG quickly.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I remember the dietician sayign that Hovis 'Best of both' was quite a good alternative to wholegrain.

We eat Hovis 'Seed Sensations - rich roasted' which tastes nice and doesn't seem to spike too badly but it may depend what you have with it of course !

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I think I remember the dietician sayign that Hovis 'Best of both' was quite a good alternative to wholegrain.
> 
> We eat Hovis 'Seed Sensations - rich roasted' which tastes nice and doesn't seem to spike too badly but it may depend what you have with it of course !
> 
> Rob



Ooh! That's what I have been eating lately too!  It does go a bit dry after a couple of days, I've found. I did try Burgen and Vogel the other week - liked the Burgen but not the Vogel, but neither are sold locally so a bit of a trip to get more Burgen. Also quite keen on Warburton's Seeded Batch loaf.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tesco price for the seed sensations isn't too bad but the warburtons is a bit more expensive.

Generally I have it toasted with poached egg on. That slows everything down to a virtual standstill. I would imagine certain things in a sandwich would have a similar effect. Cheese is an obvious example.

Rob


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

my favourite bread is Sainsburys organic sliced with pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds.  unfortunately the nearest Sainsburys that sells it is nearly 20 miles away.... the Sainsburys 9 miles away doesn't stock it ...yet it is their own bread   apart from being a long way to get it .. it also is expensive and small   but on the plus side it doesn't spike me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

macast said:


> my favourite bread is Sainsburys organic sliced with pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds.  unfortunately the nearest Sainsburys that sells it is nearly 20 miles away.... the Sainsburys 9 miles away doesn't stock it ...yet it is their own bread   apart from being a long way to get it .. it also is expensive and small   but on the plus side it doesn't spike me



It's annoying isn't it? My local shops are quite small and only seem to stock a couple of varieties of non-white bread - drives me mad! Why is white bread so dominant? Whether you're diabetic or not it hits your blood faster than sugar!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 7, 2011)

We have 2 Tescos, each about 15 miles away but with different demographics locally. 

This results in a different emphasis on certain lines. More ready meals in one than the other and more organic and health foods in one, etc.

I suspect all supermarkets do the same. We have a Waitrose where the future princess Kate was spotted a couple of times, so that's where all the best stuff is ! 

Rob


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 7, 2011)

kingsmill tasty wholemeal is good - and apparently contains whole grains!


----------



## Monica (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks all. I'll have to remember all that. Carol loves white rolls with seeds from Sainsbury's. I buy them occasionnally for her as a treat. Normally, we have wholemeal or oatmeal bread.

At the moment we have "stoneground". Fiona said: oh, it'll have stones it this bread!"


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 9, 2011)

I love my bread-maker!

My particular favourite loaf is granary with added pumpkin and sunflower seeds, plus a little malt-extract.

There is nothing quite like that first slice of slightly warm bread!


----------



## Monica (Mar 9, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I love my bread-maker!
> 
> My particular favourite loaf is granary with added pumpkin and sunflower seeds, plus a little malt-extract.
> 
> There is nothing quite like that first slice of slightly warm bread!



We have got a breadmaker too. But Carol is a very fussy eater and suddenly decided she doesn't like it anymore. So now the girls have what I call "rubbish bread" and we have lovely white, medium crust bread (we used to make wholemeal before that). Unfortuneately, because of that, we seem to throw half the bread away, as it is stale by day 3.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a new Burgen out this week. I forget what it's composed of, but it's higher in carbs, very dry, and falls to bits easily. The original is far nicer.


----------

